

Chrome and the blank new tab button - zachwaugh
http://blog.zachwaugh.com/post/17375802400/chrome-and-the-blank-new-tab-button

======
pbsurf
Recall that Google recently changed the "+" operator in search from forcing
inclusion of a search term to "Google+ Direct Connect" [1]. The removal of the
"+" from the Chrome new tab button is simply another step toward focusing the
"+" symbol on the Google+ brand. I would expect to see something like a
Google+ toolbar baked into Chrome in the not-too-distant future.

[1]
[http://support.google.com/plus/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answe...](http://support.google.com/plus/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=1711199)

------
shuzchen
Chrome team: we did UX research and found it doesn't hurt, but actually helps!

User feedback: we did no UX research and just believe based on our own opinion
that this is bad. Plzchangeback

